# How to true wheels with internal nipples



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Wheelset i'm talking about is the SRAM S30 Sprint wheelset with internal nipples. How does one true them?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

just like any other wheel...you turn the nipples. you just have to take the tire/tube/rimstrip off to do it. and have the proper wrench.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

oh, so you true it from the "rim strip" area of the rim with an internal nipple wrench?
as opposed to... truing from the inner portion of the rim?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> oh, so you true it from the "rim strip" area of the rim with an internal nipple wrench?
> as opposed to... truing from the inner portion of the rim?


Exactly. You will need a hex style wrench, which you may or may not be able to find at the LBS. They should easily be able to order one though. Also, if you have bladed spokes make sure you have a tool to prevent wind up seeing as this will make your truing experience unnecessarily tough.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Exactly. You will need a hex style wrench, which you may or may not be able to find at the LBS. They should easily be able to order one though. Also, if you have bladed spokes make sure you have a tool to prevent wind up seeing as this will make your truing experience unnecessarily tough.


I like to use a disc rotor truing tool to keep my sram bladed spokes from turning while truing.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I would be a bit skeptical about using the disc truing tool. This has gap that is wide enough to allow the spoke to move a bit which can chew up the spoke. If its all you have, go for it. But dont buy one just for this purpose.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

The Alchemy spoke holder is the one you want.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

alias33 said:


> I like to use a disc rotor truing tool to keep my sram bladed spokes from turning while truing.


Yeah Zen's right. That gap is too big. Find something that you can put a hacksaw cut into. Make sure it's reasonably snug on the spoke.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

rruff said:


> The Alchemy spoke holder is the one you want.


Ya got a pic of that? The DT-Swiss one looks nice but I'm not thrilled with my plastic Sapim one.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Exactly. You will need a hex style wrench, which you may or may not be able to find at the LBS. They should easily be able to order one though. Also, if you have bladed spokes make sure you have a tool to prevent wind up seeing as this will make your truing experience unnecessarily tough.


Question to revive thread - I have Edge wheels and the Park internal nipple wrench I have doesn't quite fit (3mm too small, 5 too big) - any idea of what size the nipple is (I'm guessing 4.x) so I can order the proper wrench? Thanks.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

TedH said:


> Question to revive thread - I have Edge wheels and the Park internal nipple wrench I have doesn't quite fit (3mm too small, 5 too big) - any idea of what size the nipple is (I'm guessing 4.x) so I can order the proper wrench? Thanks.


3/16"


-Eric


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

skyliner1004 said:


> oh, so you true it from the "rim strip" area of the rim with an internal nipple wrench?
> as opposed to... truing from the inner portion of the rim?


as opposed to...being sarcastic and playing semantics when someone answers your question.

-Eric


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

TedH said:


> Question to revive thread - I have Edge wheels and the Park internal nipple wrench I have doesn't quite fit (3mm too small, 5 too big) - any idea of what size the nipple is (I'm guessing 4.x) so I can order the proper wrench? Thanks.


this is the one that the guys at edge use, i got a couple and they work fine. still a pain, but they make it as easy as possible. http://www.micro-tools.com/store/P-33653/Thandle-Nut-Driver-316-X-50.aspx


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

ergott said:


> as opposed to...being sarcastic and playing semantics when someone answers your question.
> 
> -Eric


nobody is being sarcastic...


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Probably any 3/16" nut driver would work....pretty small head to fit in the spoke holes, but the T handle function might give a little more control. I don't know how these guys build these wheels without going crazy. I had to replace a spoke on a set of Reynolds 66s, also internal nipples, and it drove me crazy even though I had the proper tools. Finding the spoke threads was totally by feel inside the rim. Can't imagine lacing a whole set of wheels that way, so hats off to the guys who do it every day.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys. Glad to see Edge/Enve embracing the metric standard (does that 0.25mm really cause such a problem to get to 5mm even?).


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

skyliner1004 said:


> nobody is being sarcastic...


Then please accept my humble apologies.

-Eric
:blush2:


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I use a smaller adjustable open-end wrench to hold my bladed spokes.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I use the DT Swiss, works great on Sapim CXrays.....got it from rruff. If Alchemy has one, I'd like to see a picture of it too.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

cdhbrad said:


> Probably any 3/16" nut driver would work....pretty small head to fit in the spoke holes, but the T handle function might give a little more control. I don't know how these guys build these wheels without going crazy. I had to replace a spoke on a set of Reynolds 66s, also internal nipples, and it drove me crazy even though I had the proper tools. Finding the spoke threads was totally by feel inside the rim. Can't imagine lacing a whole set of wheels that way, so hats off to the guys who do it every day.


i only built about 20pr this year, but oh man...my arms were really sore after the first few pair. not to mention you have to hold the bladed spokes i used as soon as there is any tension on them.


----------

